# Urban Mushing video and paws update



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I posted in the pics forum but wanted to share it here too. The dogs are running great together!! I've experimented with dozens of different setups and finally found a way that works to keep Denali running straight instead of pulling to the side. The beginning of this vid they were a bit shakey as I always choose a different spot to jump off the curb from. Kaytu didn't think it was time yet lol. Then I stopped them as Diesel had ducked under Kaytu's line. Nali spazzes out when a line is next to her for some reason, so I stopped to fix that. You can see how she starts trying to pull hard to the left and starts hopping around before i stop.





Denali is pulling much better and much harder so I ordered her a new x-back harness tonight from Alpine Outfitters. Her old one, the purple one from Black Ice that Kaytu wears (which I love, it's a great harness) fits Kaytu better anyway so Nali gets the new one. It will be bright blue.

As for her paws, Denali didn't mush at all for about 2 months. It was too hot anyway to have them run to the park so I'd drive instead. When there was finally a cool day I ran them all, barefoot. I checked her paws once on the way (only a mile and a half to the park) and again once we arrived and they were fine. Same thing on the way home, they were fine. I haven't been pushing my luck and she's only been running once or twice a week. Now that the weather is cooling here I'll be running her more and keeping a VERY close eye. A while ago she did get one toe that peeled just a tiny bit but I had her sit out for a couple weeks until it was completely healed. No problems since.

I do still want to get Musher's Secret to see if that helps. I had planned to get some but then it got so hot they couldn't run anyway so it seemed pointless.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

chances are you wont get your Alpine Outfitters harness until mid January, they are notoriously slow due to how many orders they get but I really like their product. You might want to try some 1000-cordura booties too for the foot problems I just got a load of them in from dogbooties.com and they are working great so far on crushed limestone trails which are rougher on the pads than cement sidewalks.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm hoping to get it by Christmas. They've been slow lately since one of their buildings burned down a few months ago (all people and dogs got out safely). They also get backed up this time of year anyway with so many orders, which they say on the website. 6-8 weeks.


> Monday evening, August 13th tragedy struck our manufacturing location. The
> fire began when a spark fell from a welder's torch while he was working on the
> Taylor Bridge in Cle Elum, WA. Flames quickly broke out and spread due to the
> high winds. The fire moved quickly over the hill into Ellensburg where our
> ...


I did try 1000 denure codura, the ones from dogbooties.com. Those had holes after 12 miles.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

oh man i'm so jealous, i wish i had a big dog i could mush with! it's my dream ahhh your dogs are really cool <3


----------

